# Queens



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Pepper wrote:
Will my old queens lay in 4.9 or will I have to raise my own?

Reply:
Depends! If you can get already drawn out 4.9mm comb she will probably lay in it, as there are beekeepers in Tenn already using 4.9mm foundation for some time now.

However, if you have your bees on bigger combs and have to start regressing from what larger size they are on to the smaller 4.9mm size, then by the time they are fully regressed down, the queens you have, will probably have already shifted and requeened themselves. 

So as a result, I don't see any problems with your queens not being able to lay in the smaller combs.

Regards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I have queens raised on 5.4mm that lay happily on 5.0; a box of 4.9 was used mostly for honey storage. That hive attempted to swarm and may now be queenless; I'll know in three days when I check the frame of eggs I gave them yesterday. So they will lay, but the queens may not necessarily last long.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------

